# Newest member of the pack!



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Louie!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Louie is one fine looking best friend


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

He is a beautiful pup!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

May he always stay healthy-what a doll!!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Hey, he is one cute little guy, and Louie just fits him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Very cool!! His ears are bigger than his head, I love It !


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

That’s one sweet pup!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Looking wise already.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Awww, cuteness meter broken lol


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Nice pardner you got there. Think he'll grow into those ears?


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

SJAaz said:


> Nice pardner you got there. Think he'll grow into those ears?


Pic makes them seem more prominent than they really are. He should grow into them a bit, but they'll always be a talking point!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Louie!!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Welcome Louie! Fine looking dog StringSlap!


----------



## meriole (Nov 13, 2019)

Cuteeeee!!!


----------

